# Glock e-mail address



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does any one know what Glocks e-mail address is.
I wanted to send them a note to see if they have an estimated time on the Gen 4 G19 release and aprox cost.
I figure it is time to start putting money back for one. Need a new CCW.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

They don't have a general email address. Only for specific people and those aren't published. (Taurus does the same thing)

Easy enough to call and ask... http://www.glock.com/english/index_contact.htm


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe there was a post about the 4th generation on here a couple of days ago from a guy who called Glock and they wouldn't give him a definite time. I'm having trouble finding it though. I'd say a call would be your best bet though.


----------

